# Modder for Lenslight mini?



## Pittypete (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi guys,
I ve got a Lenslight mini black digi camo XPG2 which I really do like a lot, but... You know this song, I guess ;-)
It is a fun toy to play around with, but would be even more fun with a little more powerful throw, without messing up the nice even flood pattern too much...
Since I am pritty much a noob in those things I would highly appreciate if someone could direct me towards a good modder who might be able/willing to do that job. I am from Germany so this side of the hemisphere would be nice. 
Thanks in advance, cheers Pittypete


----------



## archimedes (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello Pete, and welcome to CPF 

Your post above has been approved, but as a new member here, you won't have access to the PM system to send or receive messages until a few more of your posts on CPF are approved by staff.

Once you are able to do so, you may wish to check with *LASER* ....


----------



## Pittypete (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey, thank You for the quick reply and for approving my post... I will try to reach out for *laser* once I am able to do so ...
If someone else has any recommendations or experiences with modded Lenslights please let me know, cheers Pp


----------



## Pittypete (Nov 1, 2017)

hi,
so far I had no luck connecting with LASER via E-Mail from his signature, maybe I have more luck with a private masssege once I am privileged enough ( btw what was the magic number? Three approved posts ;-) )
If not I would have to find someone else, or to develop some soldering skillz...


----------



## Pittypete (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi guys, 
So far no luck with private masseges to LASER and Tarna... Laser no response... Tarna very polite just not willing to do the job...You guys have any other 
idea? 
I am trying to develope these skills myself, but since this lenslight has been a gift from a dear friend I dont want to mess things up...
Also I would have no idea what to replace the Xpg2 with ( leaning towards Nichia 219c d230) 
But have no clue.... light engine wise no clue what so ever...
Please some help, an expirienced modder willing to accept my money, or enough guidance to make it on my own( a pro for the Job much prefered)
Thanks really pitty Pete


----------

